# Reloj digital con contadores 7490



## Hector  Pedraza Herrera

Necesito hacer un reloj digital con contadores 7490 (mod 10); la cuenta del 0 al 59 no es problema; pero tengo serias dificultades, cuando quiero pasar por ejemplo de 00:00:59 al 00:01:00. 

Estuve checando las hojas de datos y encontré 2 entradas R91(6) y R92(7), que sinceramente no entendí su función. lo único que averigüe fue que necesitan estar a nivel bajo para que mi contador funcione; supongo que por ahí puede venir la respuesta a mi duda. 

Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## Apollo

Hola Hector:

Las entradas de los pines 6 y 7 del 90, son para setear o resetear la cuenta. En la hoja de datos viene una tabla de verdad indicando cuál será la respuesta del contador a los diferentes cambios de las entradas.

Para tu circuito necesitarías hacer un arreglo de compuertas para que te de un pulso cada que los dos contadores llegan a cero (segundos), y ese pulso enviarlo a la entrada de reloj del siguiente par (minutos), y otro idéntico para el par de las horas.

Es un poco difícil trabajar un circuito de reloj con el 90, normalmente (fuera de usar un pic) es más fácil hacerlo con el 190. Ya que cada contador trae una salida que envía ese mismo pulso al siguiente contador, pero ya no necesitas hacerlo externamente.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Hector  Pedraza Herrera

si en verdad me doy cuenta de que es un poco hacerlo con el 7490; pero gracias por tus comentarios, me fueron de mucha ayuda. tengo otra pregunta; sera dificil que en el contador de horas a las 12:00 me pueda resetear a 00 con el 7490. Gracias por todo


----------



## Apollo

Hola Hector:

No es difícil, normalmente utilizas una compuerta para detectar el cambio del número 12 al 13, cuando el contador trata de llegar al 13, cuando llega al 12 y el contador de los minutos envía la señal del siguiente cambio, la compuerta debe enviar el contador de los minutos a 00, y al contador de las horas a 01. y listo.

Dependiendo del tipo de conexión que tengas y del tipo de contadores, puedes utilizar AND u OR de 3 entradas para la decodificación (ya que sólo necesitas saber cuando el número llega al binario 13, es decir   1101. la compuerta iría en los bits 1,3 y 4. Esta forma de hacerlo tiene una leve desventaja, como es del tipo asíncrono, puede llegar a verse por un momento muy corto el número 13 y después enviarlo a 01.

Si quieres evitar este problema puedes hacerlo con una compuerta de 4 entradas, conectada igual que e ejemplo anterior, pero la cuarta entrada va conectada al reloj, dependiendo si los contadores utilizan la transición positiva o negativa del reloj, puedes enviar el contador al 01 sin que se vea el 13.

Saludos


----------



## ETTORE

una duda como hago el formato militar a 24 horas o sea que me cuente de 00:00:00 a 23:00:00 horas. no se vayan a confundir, lo que ya tengo es que ya cuenta bien los minutos y segundos de 0 a 59, pero lo que quiero es hacer que haga bien la cuenta de 23 horas y se pase alli a 00:00:00 (las doce de la noche pero en formato militar), he ocupado otros metodos pero no me salen, saben como?, tengo problemas, ya postie, pero no me han contestado


----------



## reyvilla

hola que tal, buenas noche soy nuevo aca y es primera vez que me dirijo al foro, el asunto es que estoy realizando un reloj de igual forma con un 74ls90 y con unas conpuertas nand, me gustaria si me pudieran echar una mano, lo simule en proteus y funciona pero al llegar a la cuenta maxima ya sea de los segundos minutos u horas en vez de volver a 00 se va a 90 o 99 aqui les dejo el archivo para que chequeen si quieren lo diseñe yo mismo hace unos dias y le he realizado muy pocos cambios cualquier duda con respecto a su funcionamiento me avisn y sin ningun problema les aclaro la duda. Gracias de antemano


----------



## hugomarquez

hola a todos soy nuevo! estudio ingeniería electrónica y ayer me dejaron un trabajo para diseñar un reloj digital con el 7490 y hoy lo termine     el formato de reloj digital es 23:00:00 les dejo el archivo. comenten gracias!.

El formato es .dsn para ser abierto con el Proteus ISIS.


----------



## reyvilla

hola que tal, esta bueno lo unico que le veo es que no tiene como programar la hora y tampoco un reset si el reloj es digital un reset es necesario para el inicio del sistema cuando el reloj se pone en marcha por primera vez hay que llevarlo a 00:00:00 y a partir de alli programarlo esto te lo digo porque cuando yo realice el mio enpezaba en cualquier numero y eso se debio a que al encenderlo los contadores tiende a estar inestable y pueden cargar un numero cualquiera.


----------



## susana8888

hola como estan? necesito hacer un reloj de 24horas con contadores, si laguien me puede ayudar con la simulacion la podria enviar en formato ckt.. o decirme q simulador utilizo?
saludos y gracias..


----------



## tec2891

hola q tal soi nuevo i tengo un problema
qisiera saber qomo hacer un contador con dos 7490, dos 7447 y los dos display
se agradece l ayuda q puedan darme


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tec2891

Adjunto un diagrama que tal vez te sirva
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola

El archivo que adjunte "TwoDigitCounter" Es tipo JPG (Imagen) Se puede habrir con cualquier programa para editar dibujos.

No es un archivo ejecutable es solo una Imagen de mapa de bits.
Saludos
a sus ordenes


No supe como subir el de LiveWire por eso solo subi la imagen.


----------



## tec2891

gracias MrCarlos
pero no logro entender la numeracion d los pines
si me pudieras ayudar con eso estaria muy agradecido
y de nuevo gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola
Adjunto la imagen con los numeros de los pines. El numero de pines para el Vcc. y Gnd. Debes sacarlos de las hojas de datos.
Todos los numeros de pines los puedes sacar de las hojas de datos de los integrados. entra a este enlace para aberiguarlo:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suspeso

acabo de subir este video, se supone es en HD para que se vean mejores las pistas, es de formato militar (24 horas), este si se reinicia a 00:00:00 despues de 23:59:59 incluye segundos, espero te sirva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKnhuPl0BH4

si no se ven bien las pistas en HD o HQ posteare el arhivo del circuit wizard y un PDF (para los que no dispongan de el) cuando tenga mas tiempo porque ahorita estoy de pasada, sale 
Hasta luego, Saludos!


----------



## carocaro88

Yo tengo una inquietud, el modulo variable de un reloj se realiza con una Exor, ahora mi pregunta es como puedo realizarle un modulo variable a un contador de 0 a 999 que me permita comenzar y terminar en cualquier numero que este en ese rango del contador...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

Si los contadores que estas utilizando tienen entradas para programarlos, programa estas al número que deseas que inicien los contadores, luego si las Q’s son ciertas cuando son altas(1’s) implementa una NAND de 4 entradas donde la salida irá a la entrada “Load” y las entradas (C/U) a in conmutador de 1PDT donde cada común irá a cada una de las entradas de la NAND, todos los NC a Vcc y cada NO a Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8 respectivamente de un contador. Con estos interruptores programarás el número hasta donde quieres que llegue +1.
Con este arreglo el número de inicio deberá ser menor al número de finalización.

Si los contadores que estas utilizando NO tienen entradas para programarlos, es un poco más difícil. Probablemente tengan entradas SET y RESET ó SET y Clear. Por medio de estas entradas se puede hacer otro arreglo para lograr el objetivo que pretendes. Aunque es un poco más complicado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carocaro88

Ah ok esta bien muchas gracias... El contador que estoy implementando en el contador es el 74190..

ok entendi muy bien lo que me sugieres, pero como hago para tener el fin porque el comienzo lo puedo estableces asi pero el comienzo de la secuencia como lo puedo hacer es que eso no lo entiendo... Igual que el comienzo o una variante distinta...

Gracias por las sugerencias dadas........ son tomadas en cuenta........


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

Te Adjunto Una imagen que contiene el circuito para que definas como conectar tos tres contadores para llegar de 000 a 999. Deben ser 3 contadores. Utiliza las entradas de los contadores “L” para programar el inicio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carocaro88

hola...

gracias yo lo voy a simular y te digo que tal me fue con el circuito...


----------



## carocaro88

Hola.. Aqui te envio lo que mas o menos entendi de la sugerencia que me enviastes.. corrigeme si entendi mal o lo hice mal...

De antemano muchas Gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

Los displays los identifico bien en tu diagrama pero las otras cosas que están entre el contador y el decodificador y a la entrada del contador no se que son. Esas cosas que no identifico son color azul.

Las 3 figuras conectadas a las compuertas, a donde más están conectadas ? 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carocaro88

ok disculpa.. adjunto te envio el circuito en circuit maker para que veas mis errores y me puedas corregir...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

No tengo el software para abrir el archivo que está en el RAR

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carocaro88

Aca lo amplie un poquito mas pero no del todo.. sale un poco cortado..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

Realmente no entiendo que quieres hacer; según entendí al principio tu querías UN CONTADOR DE 000 al 999 y que dentro de este RANGO lo pudieras programar que iniciara y finalizara según Tú quisieras. Sí es así ?

Pero dime, Para qué quieres los contadores U10, U4, U1, Identificados así en tu ultimo diagrama ?
Y... Los comparadores de magnitud (74LS85) para que son ?.

Lo único que pretendíamos hacer es un contador PROGRAMABLE, no es así ?

Espero me aclares estas dudas para poder continuar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carocaro88

Ok.. 

claro yo quiero un contador del 000 al 999 que tenga modulo variable, que cambie de inicio y fin cuando yo quiera, pero que los numeros esten en ese rango, lo que pasa es que esa es una idea que tuve y queria mostrarla.. el que me distes yo lo monte pero que se quedaba fijo en la cuenta y solo tomaba en cuenta los numeros de los swicth que estaban en la salida de los contadores.. 

Saludos...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carocaro88

adjunto un DOC que espero te ayude con tu abjetivo.

es para estudiar y si lo haces bien también lograrás hacer tu contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mazas

Os cuelgo tres contadores diseñados con 7490 uno de 000 a 333 otro de 000 a 599 y otro de 00h00m a 23h59m.
saludos


----------



## jerson1231

hermanos un millon de gracias por los relojitos jaja tengo que presentarlo ahorita y de suerte me lo eh encontrado aqui jeje 

gracias por todos 

nos estamos leyendo


----------



## carlimp

Hector  Pedraza Herrera dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Necesito hacer un reloj digital con contadores 7490 (mod 10); la cuenta del 0 al 59 no es problema; pero tengo serias dificultades, cuando quiero pasar por ejemplo de 00:00:59 al 00:01:00.
> 
> Estuve checando las hojas de datos y encontré 2 entradas R91(6) y R92(7), que sinceramente no entendí su función. lo único que averigüe fue que necesitan estar a nivel bajo para que mi contador funcione; supongo que por ahí puede venir la respuesta a mi duda.
> 
> Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar



disculoa como lograste hacer que contara de 0 a 59?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlimp

Es relativamente fácil el hacer un contador de 00 a 59.
Se requieren 2 contadores binarios, si la cuenta es en binario, ó, 2 contadores de décadas si la cuenta es en decimal.

Uno de ellos, al que le llegan los pulsos de reloj, será el que cuente las unidades y el otro contará las decenas.
Deben estar conectados en cascada, al clock de las decenas le llega el Carry del contador de unidades.

Como queremos que cuente hasta 59 debemos detectar cuando lleguen a 60, en ese preciso instante reseteamos nuestros contadores a cero.
Recuerda que el contador de unidades llegará a cero varias veces y el de las decenas contará hasta 6 decenas. Entendido ?

Así que los contadores irán “contando” de este modo:
00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10,......20, 30, 40, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, en este preciso instante hay que restablecer a cero ambos contadores. Deliberadamente elimine números para no hacer largo este asunto.
Normalmente el Reset de los contadores es cierto cuando es cero.
Entonces:
Para el contador de las unidades, qué compuerta obedece esta sentencia: hasta que todas las entradas sean cero la salida es cero ?...esa compuerta de 4 entradas hay que conectarla al contador de las unidades.
Para el contador de las decenas, qué compuerta obedece esta sentencia: hasta que todas las entradas sean uno las salida es cero ?...esa compuerta de 2 entradas hay que conectarla al contador de las decenas.
La salida de ambas compuertas debemos “Sumarlas”. Ya tenemos cero de los minutos y cero de las decenas, Verdad ?... qué compuerta obedece esta sentencia: hasta que todas las entradas son cero la salida es cero ?... a esta compuerta le llegan las salidas de las compuertas anteriores y la salida de esta va a ser conectada a la entrada Reset de ambos contadores. Fácil No?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vaneee

como puedo agregar un reset a un reloj digital con puertas 7490


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vaneee

Medio alcanzo a entender que quieres restablecer los contadores de un reloj digital. 7489 no es puerta es contador.

Por medio de las terminales 2 y 3 los restableces a cero (0000) haciéndolas nivel lógico alto las 2.
Por medio de las terminales 6 y 7 los restableces a nueve (1001) haciéndolas nivel lógico alto las 2.

Pero si lo que quieres es poner a tiempo el reloj entonces es de otra forma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jerson1231

bueno ya que deje un poco la ignorancia me gustaria que me dijesen como subir algunos archivos que quisiera compartir con uds


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jerson1231

Si Tú ves lo mismo que yo en esta página , abajito de aquí hay un botón que dice “Ir a Avanzado”, presiónalo y te llevará, después de unos segundos, a otra sección donde verás otro botón que dice “Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos” presiónalo y verás otra pantalla donde hay otro botón que dice “Examinar” al presionarlo aparecerán algunas de las carpetas(Folder’s) de tu disco duro; Ahora puedes seleccionar lo que quieres SUBIR. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jerson1231

me ah pasado que hay algunos circuitos colgados en la red que funcionan en simuladores pero en la vida real no jeje estos dos estan 100% garantizados porque me toco armarlos jaja asi que disfrutenlos. 
el uno es un reloj con multiplexores y el otro es un diseño sencillo que ocupaban menos dispositivos para que al comprar los elementos se me haga mas barato jajajaja

saludos ahora tengo que hacer un teclado de computadora '' si que jode mi profe jaja''


----------



## campanita

_hola!!! tengo una duda... necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 59 con un CI 7490.. desearia saber como hacer el reset.. gracias y espero sus repuestas!!!! _


----------



## jerson1231

hola amiga sera que es urgente que sea el 74190 porque yo te recomendaria el 74192 ya que tiene un pin mas por siacaso necesitaras un contador descendente con todo hay te mando un archivo y veras como se conecta el 74190 espero te ayude

hola de nuevo aqui les dejo un deber que me mando el profe 
consiste en un reloj digital que cumpla las siguientes condiciones.
* solamente con dos displays este mostrara los segundos -minutos y horas mediante un dip interruptor doble si el interruptor esta en 00 no muestra nada si esta en 01 mostrara segundos . si esta en 10 mostrara minutos si esta en 11 mostrara horas bueno ojala entiendan puede que le sirva a alguien jajaja
bueno me despido


----------



## campanita

_Amigo.. no puedo abrir ese programa... podrias decirme como conectar el reset para cuando el segundo display llegue a 5 se resetee el sistema.............. osea, en cuales patillas del 7490 coloco el reset??????????? gracias......_


----------



## jerson1231

bueno yo uso el programa de proteus es el mas sencillo en estos casos y el reset del 190 el es pin numero 11 donde dice pl espero te sirva


----------



## campanita

_ya lo logre!! gracias _


----------



## andresmusico

jerson1231 dijo:


> me ah pasado que hay algunos circuitos colgados en la red que funcionan en simuladores pero en la vida real no jeje estos dos estan 100% garantizados porque me toco armarlos jaja asi que disfrutenlos.
> el uno es un reloj con multiplexores y el otro es un diseño sencillo que ocupaban menos dispositivos para que al comprar los elementos se me haga mas barato jajajaja
> 
> saludos ahora tengo que hacer un teclado de computadora '' si que jode mi profe jaja''


 

gracias exelente tu aporte me podrias decir coimo puedo implementar en tu diseño una alarma programable saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola andresmusico

Por acá hay uno ya hecho
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/alarma-programable-reloj-digital-hecho-74ls47-74ls192-40911/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ridoasvi

Hola, estoy haciendo un reloj, con el 7490y 7447 en formato 12h, tengo el problema cuando quiero reseter de 12 a 01 horas. como puedo hacer pa resetear el display de 9 a 1.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ridoasvi

Creo que con el 7490 no se puede lograr hacer lo que deseas.
pero puedes utilizar el 74190 para lograrlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlimp

con una compuerta AND

conecta las salidas de los contadores 7490 en la combinacion 12 (y asi te dara el reset un segundo despues de 11:59 para que sea 00:00) y la salida de la compuerta and al reset de los 7490.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ridoasvi
> 
> Creo que con el 7490 no se puede lograr hacer lo que deseas.
> pero puedes utilizar el 74190 para lograrlo.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



si se puede pero es más trabajo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlimp

Lo que quiere hacer ridoasvi es esto:
12:57, 12:58, 12:59 + 1 pulso cambie a 00:01 (Ya sea AM. o PM) ya que su reloj es de 12Hrs y no de 24Hrs.

Crees que se pueda hacer con 7490 ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlimp

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola carlimp
> 
> Lo que quiere hacer ridoasvi es esto:
> 12:57, 12:58, 12:59 + 1 pulso cambie a 00:01 (Ya sea AM. o PM) ya que su reloj es de 12Hrs y no de 24Hrs.
> 
> Crees que se pueda hacer con 7490 ?
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



pues yo lo hice para mi materia de sistemas digitales



			
				carlimp dijo:
			
		

> pues yo lo hice para mi materia de sistemas digitales  con 7490 y 7448


con 7490 y 7448


----------



## ridoasvi

Bueno, en realidad no se si estoy equivocado en el formato, pero lo que deseo es:

00 00 am
00 01 am
.
. 
11 00 am
12 00 pm
01 00 pm
02 00 pm
. 
.
11 00 pm
12 00 am
01 00 am
. 
. 
.
Como lo podria hacer con 7490 .


----------



## altamirano5

hola.. bueno queria decirte que a mi me han dejado un trabajo con flip flop para hacer un reloj digital que indique y que llegue hasta 23:59:59 y que luego cambie a 00:00:00 bueno y que de apartir de alli cuente normal... bueno no se si me estaras entendiendo en mi pregunta a ver si me puedes ayudar con un diagrama y si es posible en proteus o si no con informacion.... bueno de antemano muchas gracias..espero tu respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola altamirano5

Requerirás de 24 Flip-Flop’s: 8 para las Horas, 8 para los Minutos, 8 Para los Segundos.
Además: 3 compuertas AND, un 555, y desde luego los 6 Display’s de 7 segmentos, 6 decodificadores BCD a 7-seg. y algunas resistencias para los Display’s.
Para entender toda la palabrería que sigue voy a decirte como nombro y numero las entradas o salidas de los contadores o, en tu caso de los Flip-Flop’s:
Las entradas:
J, según en el juego, Horas, Minutos, Segundos, donde se encuentren; Jh1, Jh2, Jh4, Jh8. Serían de las Horas. 
K, según en el juego, horas, minutos, segundos, donde se encuentren; Kh1, Kh2, Kh3, Kh8. Serian de las Horas.
Clock, Csu8, Csu4, Csu2, Csu1. Csd8, Csd4, Csd2, Csd1. Para cada Flip-Flop. Es el pulso de reloj de Unidades y Decenas.
R, 
S
Las Salidas:
Q, la salida Q del Flip-Flop a donde llega la primer señal de Clock(1 Segundo) Qsu8, Qsu4, Qsu2, Qsu1.
nQ, la salida nQ del Flip-Flop a donde llega la primer señal de Clock(1 Segundo) Qsu8, Qsu4, Qsu2, Qsu1.

Ejemplos:
Qsu8, Q=nombre, s de los Segundos, u de las Unidades, 8 valor de la salida.
Qsd4, Q=nombre, s de los Segundos, d de las Decenas, 4 valor de la salida.
Qmu2, Q=nombre, m de los Minutos, u de las Unidades, 2 valor de la salida.
Qhu1, Q=nombre, h de las Horas, u de las Unidades, 1 valor de la salida.

Para lograr que el reloj al llegar a 23:59:59 y cambie a 00:00:00 es necesario detectar:
En los Flip’Flop’s de las horas, cuando lleguen a 24:.
En los Flip-Flop’s de los Minutos, cuando lleguen a 60:.
En los Flip-Flop’s de los segundos, Cuando lleguen a :60.

Para que cuando el juego de Flip-Flop’s que cuentan los segundos llegue a :59, cambien a :00.
Hay que detectar cuando lleguen a 60: y restablecerlos a 00:
Eso se logra conectando la compuerta AND a las salidas Qds2 y Qds4. 
Y, la salida de esta AND a los Reset’s de estos Flip-Flop’s.

Para que cuando el Juego de Flip-Flop’s que cuentan los minutos lleguen a :59 cambien a :00.
Hay que detectar cuando lleguen a 60: y restablecerlos a 00:
Eso se logra conectando la compuerta AND a las salidas Qdm2 y Qdm4. 
Y, la salida de esta AND a los Reset’s de estos Flip-Flop’s.

Para que cuando el Juego de Flip-Flop’s que cuentan las horas lleguen a 23: cambien a 00:.
Hay que detectar cuando lleguen a 24: y restablecerlos a 00:
Eso se logra conectando la compuerta AND a las salidas Qdh2 y Quh4. 
Y, la salida de esta AND a los Reset’s de estos Flip-Flop’s.

Los Conectores llamados “Q” van de a 4 a los Decodificadores BCD a 7-Seg. y sus salidas a los Display’s. Atreves de su respectiva resistencia.

Has, en el simulador que tengas, un bosquejo del circuito mencionado y adjúntalo aquí para revisarlo.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Steban Liebg

Necesito realizar un reloj digital con compuertas en un protoboard alguien tiene idea como realizarlo o algun diseÑo de como implementarlo ???

Esteban


----------



## Chico3001

Claro que te sirve... solo falta meter una oscilacion de arranque que de el azar... 

Busca en el foro "dado electronico" y encontraras muchos circuitos similares...


----------



## lisetjumbo

Hola he estadO por lo visto sabes muchO sobre estos contadores porfaa si me puedes ayudar te agradeceria
estoy armando en proto un reloj digitaL con contadores 7490 y mi prof quiere que lo conecte a clock de un generador de funciones exactamente el IDL-800 pero no cuenta y no se porque si sera que ahi que conectarle alguna compuerta o algo mas por favOr si sabes algO avisame
Graciias

LiS


----------



## Fogonazo

lisetjumbo dijo:


> Hola he estadO por lo visto sabes muchO sobre estos contadores porfaa si me puedes ayudar te agradeceria
> estoy armando en proto un reloj digitaL con contadores 7490 y mi prof quiere que lo conecte a clock de un generador de funciones exactamente el IDL-800 pero no cuenta y no se porque si sera que ahi que conectarle alguna compuerta o algo mas por favOr si sabes algO avisame
> Graciias
> 
> LiS



¿ Y que señal de salida esta entregando tu generador de funciones ? (Tensión, offset)


----------



## lisetjumbo

cuadradaa??
jajaja
se supone que genera los pulsos, osea funciona como el clock del simulador


----------



## Fogonazo

lisetjumbo dijo:


> cuadradaa??
> jajaja
> se supone que genera los pulsos, osea funciona como el clock del simulador



No conteste la pregunta.

No interesa mayormente la forma de la señal.
Pero *si* interesa el valor PaP y si posee nivel de Offset

Si el valor PaP de tu generador de señales NO supera unos 3V tu contador seguramente no contara o lo hará mal.

Si tu generador posee salida TTL no hay problema.
Pero si la salida del generador es de alterna puede poseer superpuesta a la señal un nivel de tensión de continua (Offset) que altere o inhiba el funcionamiento del contador.


----------



## lisetjumbo

puedes verle a*QU*i si esta lo que necesitas saber http://www.demestres.com/idl800.htm lo siento pero apenas estoy empezando y no se exactamente como ver lo que necesitas por favoR ayudame

graciaz


----------



## Fogonazo

Prueba que el generador esté entregando señal, mide con un multímetro la variación de esta en la escala mas baja de frecuencia del generador.
Prueba de colocar un capacitor de 1 µF en serie con la señal que va a tu contador.


----------



## lisetjumbo

yaP listo muchas gracias ojala q funcione


----------



## antoyox

ola estoy haciendo un reloj digital con el contador 74ls90 y con el decodificador 74ls47 mi duda es como resetear los 74ls90 de 12 a 0 en las horas


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola antoyox

Quiere decir que cuando los contadores que indican la hora lleguen a 12 se restablezcan a 00??
Es más o menos sencillo, solo tienes que detectar cuando el 74LS90 que indica las decenas llegue a 1 y el contador que indica las unidades llegue a 2 en ese instante restablecer ambos contadores a 0 por sus PIN’s 2 y 3.

Como las Q de los 74LS90 son ciertas cuando son altas se requiere una compuerta que de en su salida un 1 cuando en sus entradas tengan todas en 1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antoyox

se me presento un problema 

conecte una AND en los PIN's 12 y 9 de ambos contadores (7490) despues la salida de ambas AND las mande a una OR y la salida de esta a los PIN's 2 y 3 de ambos contadores el problema es que el contador de las unidades no me permite contar asta el 9 hace el reset en el 2 y no permite q siga contando.

después desconecte los PIN's 2 y 3 del contador de las unidades y de esa manera me da el reset en 12 pero solo en el contador de las decenas cambia de 1 a 0 pero el contador de unidades sigue contando de la misma manera. y quiero que ambos hagan el reset a 0.

ayuda por favor


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola antoyox Probablemente ya lo hayas conectado como se muestra en la imagen adjunta, pero si aun no pues hazlo así a ver si funciona. Nota que en el simulador CircuitMaker no es necesario conectar al positivo el Display ni las resistencias limitadores para cada segmento de cada Display. Cuando se arma en la realidad estas resistencias deben ser incluidas lo mismo que el voltaje de polarización saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## antoyox

ya lo habia intentado asi pero no me funciona de todos modos muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola antoyox

Entonces veámoslo haciéndolo en el otro sentido.
Adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador para analizarlo.
Y, si lo deseas, adjunta también una imagen del mismo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antoyox

MrCarlos 

El diagrama esta diseñado con el programa Livewire 

Muchas gracias XD

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola antoyox

El simulador LiveWire, como ya lo he dicho en otras ocasiones, deja mucho que desear.
Analiza la imagen adjunta:

Aquí hay otro problema con LiveWire:
Fíjate: Es cierto que cuando los contadores están marcando las 12 las 2 entradas de las compuertas AND tienen un nivel alto en ambas entradas. Por lo tanto su salida es nivel alto.
Con ese HECHO los contadores, TODOS, deben restablecerse a Cero... Cierto ???.
Pero NO lo hacen sino que el contador de las decenas se restablece a 2 y el de unidades SI se restablece a 0.
Este es el problema.
Se podría solucionar configurando el contador de las decenas como se ve en el juego marcado con V.
Pero ese es un defecto del simulador LiveWire.

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito. Estas vienen marcadas en el diagrama contenido en el .ZIP adjunto.
Procura alinear los componentes y los alambres para que el circuito sea rápidamente entendible.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antoyox

MrCarlos 

Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo XD

Te debo una 

Saludos y que estés bien

=)


----------



## chkleo

aqui va un circuito logico del reloj digital, esta probado y funciona perfectamente. Para abrirlo necesitas el live wire no pesa mucho
espero k te sirva


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola amigos, ya veo que aqui teneis una serie de relojes digitales, me gustaria hacer uno para el coche de mi padre, ya que el que traia de fabrica en su cuadro del coche, era de cristal liquido y se quedo negro con el sol, lo que pasa que tengo que buscar display pequeños ya que entonces se me hecha fuera del hueco que existio el antiguo.. y algo sin programar por pic porque no tengo experiencia en ello, pero yo los pruevo todos que algun de aqui tienen que funcionar. Pondre avances, lo juro ¡¡

saludos caballeros y señoritas¡¡


----------



## retrofit

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola amigos, ya veo que aqui teneis una serie de relojes digitales, me gustaria hacer uno para el coche de mi padre, ya que el que traia de fabrica en su cuadro del coche, era de cristal liquido y se quedo negro con el sol, lo que pasa que tengo que buscar display pequeños ya que entonces se me hecha fuera del hueco que existio el antiguo.. y algo sin programar por pic porque no tengo experiencia en ello, pero yo los pruevo todos que algun de aqui tienen que funcionar. Pondre avances, lo juro ¡¡
> 
> saludos caballeros y señoritas¡¡



Por internet hay muchos relojes, pero... si, como dices, el hueco es pequeño no te entrará un reloj realizado con componentes convencionales ya que se requieren por lo menos diez integrados, contando que solo necesites visualizar horas y minutos.
Quizás una solución es comprar un reloj de auto en algun desguace, suelen ser muy baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## percival82

hola a todos , a mi tembien me toco hacer elreloj , ya lo simule en proteus y ya lo pase a baquelita y me funciono bien .
use contadores 7490, decodificadires 7447 displays ac y una compuerta and para las horas en formato militar.
no es necesario compuertas para reseteas los segundos y minutos, con solo puentear el pin 2 con el 9 y el 3 con el 8 del contador, llega a 59 y resetea a cero, mandando un pulso al suiguiente bloque de contadores. ademas le puse uns pulsadores para configurar la hora.
el pulso lo saque de la red electrica  con un zener y una resistencia y lo dividi con unos 7490
si alguien necesita el archivo en proteus lo subire


----------



## dulce2336

hugomarquez dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo! estudio ingenieria electronica y ayer me dejaron un trabajo para diseñar un reloj digital con el 7490 y hoy lo termine     el formato de reloj digital es 23:00:00 les dejo el archivo. comenten gracias!.



Hola, no puedo visualizar bien el archivo (no se que tipo de archivo es) pero ese no es el casp, tengo que hacer un contador que simule un reloj digital con básculas jk con entrada clk, llas puertas lógicas necesarias y por último 6 visualizadores de 7 segmentos(puesto que se tienen que ver las horas, minutos y segundos) tengo hechos los minutos y los segundos pero mi problema está con las horas ya que no se como hacer que se paren en el 23.
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola dulce2336

Estás haciendo referencia a un mensaje hecho por un miembro de este foro que solo tubo una intervención aquí en 14/Jun/2009.

Para abrir aquel archivo en el mensaje #7 debes tener instalado en tu PC el WinZip o El WinRar para desempacar el archivo contenido en aquel adjunto. Además el simulador ISIS de proteus para que puedas ver la simulación del circuito que adjuntó hugomarquez.

Pero ese circuito está desarrollado con contadores 7490 y no como Tú lo estás requiriendo, Con Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K.
(Flip-Flip = Básculas).

Por aquí en el foro puedes encontrar algo que te sirva. Para desarrollar los contadores para las Horas de tu reloj.
Pero dime: que has intentado al respecto ?... podrías adjuntar la parte que ya tienes aquí ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

dulce2336 dijo:


> Hola, no puedo visualizar bien el archivo (no se que tipo de archivo es) pero ese no es el casp, tengo que hacer un contador que simule un reloj digital con básculas jk con entrada clk, llas puertas lógicas necesarias y por último 6 visualizadores de 7 segmentos(puesto que se tienen que ver las horas, minutos y segundos) tengo hechos los minutos y los segundos pero mi problema está con las horas ya que no se como hacer que se paren en el 23.
> Gracias



En realidad se tiene que parar en 24 y resetear, y ponerse en 00.
Bueno si tienes el Proteus, puedes simularlo con el archivo abjunto, tambien está en PDF.
Solo necesitas la base de tiempo de 2Hz lo cual es facil inplementarla en el Proteus.
La base del diseño son los contadores 7490 y 7492 
¿Porqué estos y no otros?...
El 7490 es un cotador de decadas.
El 7492 es contador 6 x 2 (cuenta hasta 12) por lo que es muy fácil detectar el 6 sin necesidad de utilizar lógica adicional, los esquemas son auto_esplicativos.
El 24 se detecta, igualmente, sin necesidad de utilizar lógica adicional.
Cuando el reloj alcanza la cuenta 24, en ese mismo momento se pone a 00  por lo que la cuenta 24 no se llega a visualizar
Toda la "Parafernalia" de puertas es para la puesta en hora.
Hay cuatro pulsadores...
Ajuste de Segundos
Ajuste de Minutos
Ajuste de Horas
Y por último otro para poner el reloj en modo Ajuste/Cuenta
Espero que este diseño te pueda ser de utilidad.
Para cualquier esplicación no dudes en preguntar. 

Sal U2


----------



## jrjklucio

hola amigos estube rebisando y ocupo un relog digital con compuerta 7490 y 555 que es el que manda la señal si alguien me pudiese ayudar se los agradeseria mucho soy nuevo en esto de la electronica


----------



## DJQuiSan

suspeso dijo:


> acabo de subir este video, se supone es en HD para que se vean mejores las pistas, es de formato militar (24 horas), este si se reinicia a 00:00:00 despues de 23:59:59 incluye segundos, espero te sirva
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKnhuPl0BH4
> 
> si no se ven bien las pistas en HD o HQ posteare el arhivo del circuit wizard y un PDF (para los que no dispongan de el) cuando tenga mas tiempo porque ahorita estoy de pasada, sale
> Hasta luego, Saludos!



tengo una pregunta los display deben ser anodo comun o catodo comun


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola DJQuiSan

Si te fijas en el diagrama que aparece en el video que subió suspenso notarás que el decodificador que tiene es el 74LS47. Este decodificador requiere Display de ánodo común.
Lanza tu siguiente pregunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kostefime

Mrcarlos, tengo una duda de como reinicirias un contador 7490 y que empieze en 1....


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Kostefime

Creo que no es posible; sin embargo puedes hacerlo con un Truco.
Cuando el contador llegue al número en el cual pretendes restablecerlo a 1, restablécelo primero a 0 e INMEDIATAMENTE le aplicas un pulso De muy, muy corta duración, Nivel Bajo, a su entrada CKA(14).
Esto es solo una idea,

Podemos ver tu diseño en el formato que genera el simulador que estás utilizando ?? 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kostefime

Muchas gracias por responder Mrcarlos por responder, desgraciadamente no utilice un simulador, me base de un circuito que halle en internet y simplemente hice el arreglo para que reseteara a 12, pero no me habia percatado que no reseteaba a 1

Desgraciadamente, estoy empezando en el foro, y no puedo adjuntar o mandar el link del circuito que me base; pero me harías el favor de decirme  como hacer ese pequeño truco?

Gracias de antemano
saludos.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches Kostefime

Para poner a 1 el Reloj después de que esté en las 12 puedes hacer lo que te comenta Mister Carlos en el Post anterior.

Una idea más "Elegante" es realizarlo con los mismos contadores, para ello tendrás que cambiar el contador de Horas y poner un contador con posibilidad de Preset, p.e el 74LS192.

En PDF adjunto dejo un diseño de un Reloj de 12 Horas, con Minutos y Segundos y como todo Reloj que se aprecie tiene ajuste de Horas, Minutos, los Segundos son reseteables. También tiene indicación de AM/PM.

Como verás para las Horas superiores a 9 no se ha utilizado ni contador ni decodificador ya que no es necesario, pensemos que  en esa posición únicamente hay dos estados de visualización, el Display apagado o un 1.

El diseño está hecho con Proteus, si quieres el fichero de la simulación lo subiré sin problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Kostefime

En el mensaje de miguelus tienes una solución pero tendrías que reemplazar los contadores y algunas cosas más.

Ese diseño que encontraste en Internet, puedes adjuntar el Link pero cambiándolo como 
Por ejemplo, quítale el “http://www.” que tienen al principio las direcciones de Internet, luego lo pegas en tu mensaje el resto.
forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-digital-contadores-7490-a-4863/index5.html#post849063

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Buenas noches. Después de mucho tiempo ingreso al foro.
He estado realizando un reloj digital con el 7490, lo que no puedo es que el oscilador entregue un tiempo de 1 segundo.
Este reloj digital a la hora que estoy simulándolo en proteus empieza a una velocidad y después se vuelve más lento.
Deseo que lo revisen, y si esta apto para realizar la pcb.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

No pude abrir el archivo que adjuntaste comprimido en: Reloj con pulsadores para hora y minutos.zip.
Al parecer pertenece al ISIS de Proteus ver. 8.

Viendo tu diseño en el documento PDF que adjuntaste. Espero que sea igual al que viene en el ZIP.
Hay barias cosas por mejorar en ese circuito:
Las resistencias conectadas al común de los Display’s sobran, no son necesarias.
Los botones que tienes a las salidas de las compuertas AND de 2 entradas podrían dañarlas. En el momento que su salida sea nivel bajo, si presionas el botón es cuando ocurriría el daño.

Lo que mencionas de oscilador con el 555 es natural cuando estás simulando el circuito. La frecuencia de los pulsos depende de la velocidad de tu PC y de si está haciendo alguna otra tarea. Si calculaste bien los componentes R8, C1 y RV2, cuando lo armes en la realidad de seguro funcionará como lo esperas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días carlos chiroque zumaeta

Como bien comenta el compañero MrCarlos, no se pueden poner Pulsadores conectados a VCC en las salidas de las Puertas, las romperás, igualmente sobran las Resistencias conectadas a los Ánodos de los Displays.

Para hacer un Reloj estás complicando en exceso la circuitería, no es necesario emplear Puertas And para detectar  el estado de "59", para ello hay que emplear la pareja de Contadores 7490 y 7492 (en realidad fueron diseñados para facilitar esta labor).

Si analizas el Reloj que postee en el Post #84, (Reloj de 12 Horas con Minutos y Segundos), verás que, conexionando adecuadamente estos dos Contadores, la realización de un Reloj es muy sencilla, lo puedes transformar fácilmente a 24 Horas.

La serie de puertas que hay en la parte inferior del esquema son para poder realizar el ajuste de las Horas, Minutos, y Segundos, esto se realiza por medio de unos Pulsadores.

Ahora estoy en el trabajo, esta tarde, cuando llegue a casa, postearé el Reloj con la versión de 24 Horas.

Con un 555 como base de tiempos, ni por asomo conseguirás un mínimo de precisión, si quieres tener precisión tendrás que utilizar si o si una base de tiempos controlada por un Cuarzo, una solución muy recurrida es emplear un Cuarzo de 32768Khz y dividir hasta obtener 1Hz (2^15)

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Hace un rato que he llegado a casa, y como lo prometido es deuda, posteo el Reloj de 24 Horas.




Sal U2


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Buenas noches. Estuve revisando el reloj 24 h y me parece fabuloso.
Le estoy adicionando un reloj de 1 herz y no funciona.
¿Lo podrías revisar e indicar el error?
Adicionalmente he observado una compuerta SPARE, ¿qué representa?. adjunto archivo.
Si esto funciona, lo complicado sería realizar la pcb.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Podrías Exportar tu diseño en documento PDF ??.
Desempaco tu diseño y no lo puedo abrir con Mi ISIS de Proteus Ver 8.
Qué versión tienes Tú ??

Cómo o con qué haces el ‘reloj de 1 herz’ que mencionas ??.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

La Puerta And U13D marcada como Spare, es la parte no utilizada de U13, se conecta poniendo a masa las dos entradas, Pines 12 y 13, la salida, Pin 11, se puede dejar al "Aire".

Es buena práctica inutilizar las partes no utilizadas de los CI, de esta forma no evitamos problemas.

Intenta postear en formato PDF el circuito que estás diseñando del reloj, no puedo abrir lo que intentas postear ya que utilizo Proteus 7.8.

Sal U2


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Señores adjunto gráfico en pdf, ahí esta en teoría para 1hertz y si es así, también se puede adaptar para 60 herts


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Esa es una clásica Base de Tiempos adecuada para obtener 1Hz.

Que no funcione en la simulación es normal, no se cuál es la causa, pero si lo montas, seguro que funciona, a mi me ha pasado .

Te dejo otro diseño para obtener 1Hz a partir de un Cuarzo de 1Mhz.



El Oscilador realizado en torno a los inversores ha de ser 7404.

El Condensador C2 de 47Pf. lo puedes poner ajustable, con paciencia o por medio de un Frecuencímetro ajústalo para obtener 1Mhz , tendrás una Base de Tiempos de muy buena precisión 

Sal U2


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola Miguelus, te envió este diagrama pero con una variante, estoy simulando con un transformador para tomar los 60 hertz y después obtener 1 hertz, lo estoy simulando y los segundos van demasiado rápido, indicar donde estaría el problema.
saludos cordiales, este circuito con transformador para obtener 1 hertz lo he encontrado en el foro.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

En el esquema que has posteado U17 no tiene pinta de estar bien cableado para obtener una división de 1/6

Te dejo otro esquema que sí funciona correctamente, está realizado con un 74LS90 cableado como Divisor de 1/10, le sigue un 74LS92 cableado como Divisor de 1/6 lo que hace un total de 1/60.

Te en cuenta que las Bases de Tiempo, realizadas por medio de la Red Doméstica,, no tienen buena precisión para ser utilizadas en  un Reloj, por la Red suele haber muchos parásitos que serán contados como pulsos.





Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Hola, tengo algunas dudas sobre el funcionamiento del circuito subido por Miguelus en el post #89 de este hilo (soy novato en esto y me gustaría comprender bien su funcionamiento).

1) Por qué están todos esos capacitores arriba a la derecha? Qué función cumplen?
2) Por qué hay resistencias y capacitores conectados a los switches que controlan el ajuste y el reset de segundos?
3) Por qué tantas ANDs abajo de todo en el diagrama?

Otra cosa, se puede hacer un cronómetro usando 7447 y 7490? La idea sería que tenga cuatro displays (o sea, que llegue hasta 59 segundos y 99 centésimas) y que se pueda no sólo resetear al apretar un switch sino que haya otro para parar el conteo y comenzar nuevamente desde donde se dejó. 

Gracias de antemano y perdón por hacer tantas preguntas!


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días TinSevilla.

Intentaré responder a tus inquietudes 

1º Cuando se diseñan Circuitos Digitales es buena práctica poner un Condensador de 100nF. en cada CI.

Si te fijas bien , en el Esquema del Post #89, hay tantos Condensadores como Integrados, estos Condensadores se conectan lo más cerca posible de los Pines de alimentación de cada Integrado. La misión de estos Condensadores es evitar que los ruidos de conmutación que producen los Integrados puedan afectar el funcionamiento de los demás Integrados.

2º La misión de los Condensadores y Resistencias que hay asociados a los Pulsadores es evitar los rebotes que se producen en los Pulsadores.

3º Las puertas AND y NAND que hay en la parte inferior del esquema son para facilitar el ajuste del Reloj.

En cuanto ha si se puede hacer un Cronómetro que cuente  hasta 9, 59,59 y que disponga de "Marcha" y "Paro", la respuesta es que, lógicamente,  sí se puede, intenta poner algo de tu parte, verás que es muy sencillo. 

Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Miguelus, gracias por responder, más claro que el agua. Tomando como referencia tu reloj de 24 horas lo modifiqué para intentar hacer el cronómetro. La simulación va bien pero no sé si eso es suficiente para considerar que el circuito es confiable, podrías chequearlo y corregirlo?

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## miguelus

TinSevilla dijo:


> Miguelus, gracias por responder, más claro que el agua. Tomando como referencia tu reloj de 24 horas lo modifiqué para intentar hacer el cronómetro. La simulación va bien pero no sé si eso es suficiente para considerar que el circuito es confiable, podrías chequearlo y corregirlo?
> 
> Gracias nuevamente



Buenas noches.

No puedo abrir el fichero que has posteado, mi versión de Proteus es la 7.8

Intenta Postear en formato PDF, creo que será suficiente.

Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Mis disculpas, acá está el PDF


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches TinSevilla.

El  nuevo diseño, en principio puede funcionar, pero esa forma de hacer el Reset romperá la puerta AND...

Cuando la AND tenga la salida a "0" lógico, si pulsas el Pulsador de Reset pondrás la salida directamente a 5V lo que provocará una avalancha de corriente hacia la salida de la AND.

Mira las modificaciones que he realizado, creo que es algo más "ortodoxo".



Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Hola Miguelus, gracias por la ayuda que me estás proporcionando. Un par de consultas:

Al flip flop D le llega un pulso de clock cada vez que aprieto el pulsador "MARCHA/PARO", pero no debería el pulsador estar conectado a Vcc para que cuando lo acciono se cierre el circuito y le llegue un 1 lógico al clock? En el circuito está conectado a GND y funciona perfecto, pero no logro entender por qué 

Otra cosa, cómo podría armar una generador de pulsos con una frecuencia de 100 Hz? Tengo un 555 pero desde que vos, Miguelus, me dijiste que no es para nada preciso, lo miro con mala cara 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus

Si hacemos que el Pulsador cierre a GND, haremos que el cambio de estado se produzca al soltar el Pulsador.

Si hacemos que el pulsador cierre a Positivo, haremos que el cambio de estado se produzca al pulsar.

Si quieres la segunda opción tendrás que conectar el pulsador a Positivo y poner en el Pin 3 una Resistencia de 1K a GND, esta Resistencia asegura que, si el Pulsador no está pulsado, tengamos un "0" en la entrada del 74LS74.

Quizás esta segunda opción es más "ergonómica"

En cuanto a la precisión de la base de tiempos, y dependiendo de la precisión que se necesite, lo ideal sería utilizar un Cristal de cuarzo, mira el Post #94.

Si no requieres ninguna precisión, podrás utilizar un 555 para generar la señal de Reloj.

Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Ah ok, intentaré armarlo a ver qué sale. Mil gracias!


----------



## TinSevilla

TinSevilla dijo:


> Ah ok, intentaré armarlo a ver qué sale. Mil gracias!



Hola, empecé a armar el circuito y va de maravilla por ahora. El único problema es que el botón de marcha/paro a veces no responde bien, es decir, cuando aprieto para, y cuando suelto, empieza a contar de nuevo, mientras que a veces cuando suelto queda en el número congelado (este último comportamiento es el deseado).

Está relacionado con el rebote del pulsador? Cómo lo puedo solucionar sin cambiar mucho el circuito (hay un cablerío tremendo y no quiero tener que desconectar todo  )?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches TinSevilla.

Lo que está pasando es causado por los rebotes en el Pulsador.

Haz esta reforma (Dos Resistencias y un Condensador).




Espero que la cosa mejore, el Condensador puedes probar con 10µF, pero quizás se ralentice mucho.

sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Lo probé con uno de 10 µF ya que era el que tenía en mi casa y anda perfecto. Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda!


----------



## TinSevilla

TinSevilla dijo:


> Lo probé con uno de 10 µF ya que era el que tenía en mi casa y anda perfecto. Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda!



Miguelus, última vez que molesto (ya armé el circuito y anda perfecto) para aclarar dos dudas conceptuales que me quedaron. Para qué están en el circuito el diodo D1 (entre el pulsador de reset y los pines de reset de los contadores) y el capacitor de 100uF arriba de todo en el diagrama? Antes me aclaraste que los otros estaban para evitar que los ruidos de conmutación perjudiquen al circuito, pero ese capacitor "extra", para qué está?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días de nuevo TinSevilla.

Estos Contadores, durante su conteo, tienen que tener un "0" en sus entradas de Reset, se resetean poniendo a "1" sus entradas de Reset.

El Cronómetro se puede Resetear por dos eventos, cuando pulsamos el Pulsador de Reset o cuando el Contador llega a su cuenta final.

Cuando los Contadores están contando, el Pin 3 de U9:A está a "0" si en ese momento Pulsásemos el Pulsador de Reset introduciríamos tensión en la salida de la Puerta, la misión del Diodo D2 es evitar poner 5V en el Pin 3 de U9:A.

En realidad D1 lo puedes eliminar pero personalmente prefiero dejarlo.

Puedes hacer algo más elegante... quitar ambos Diodos y poner una Puerta OR, pero esta solución implica poner un CI más y no creo que esta solución merezca la pena en este circuito.

La misión del Condensador C1 de 100µF es el desacoplo de la Tensión de Alimentación, esto es, procurar que la línea de 5V ofrezca una baja impedancia para todas la señales de baja frecuencia, parásitos incluidos, esto evitará problemas de mal funcionamiento.

Espero haber podido ayudarte.

Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Hola de nuevo. Miguelus, gracias por resolver todas mis dudas con tanta claridad. Lo único que me gustaría perfeccionar del circuito es que cuando le conecto la alimentación, empieza andando, y me gustaría que cuando prendiese estuviera detenido en el 00:00. Cómo se puede lograr? Se me había ocurrido hacer lo de la imagen (el capacitor en los primeros instantes es un cortocircuito, y le llegaría un 1 a todos los reset, para luego quedar en 0 salvo que se apretara el pulsador; lo mismo, pero al revés, con la entrada negada del clear en el flip flop, para que al principio Q fuera 0) pero al hacer la conexión en el protoboard no funcionó. Está mal el circuito o habré hecho alguna conexión erróneamente?

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días TinSevilla.

La cosa no es tan sencilla como parece.

Los Circuitos contadores TTL normalmente funcionan por flancos de subida o bajada, y hasta que las tensiones no estén estabilizadas no funcionan como es de esperar, su funcionamiento es impredecible, poniendo CI de otras marcas, seguramente el estado inicial es diferente. Incluso el tipo de Fuente de Alimentación puede influir en el estado inicial de los Contadores.

Si lo que te sucedo te parece un grave problema intentaré pensar una solución .

Sal U2


----------



## TinSevilla

Miguelus, no te hagas problema, dejo el circuito así, no es nada que requiera ser solucionado. Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda


----------



## aldooramoss00

Hice este contador de 90 minutos en proteus y funciona, pero quiero hacer que se detenga en 90 minutos (sé que hay otros temas iguales en el foro, pero no logro entenderlos ).

Puse una compuerta NAND para que de un 0 lógico a la salida cuando llegue a 90, y esta salida está conectada a una entrada de una compuerta AND, en la otra entrada puse la señal de reloj del 555, para que cuando llegue a nueve, haya un 0 a la salida y se detenga el contador, pero al querer simular esto último en Proteus me da un error: 

"Real Time Simulation failed to start".

Adjunto el archivo del circuito. (Proteus)


----------



## D@rkbytes

aldooramoss00 dijo:


> en la otra entrada puse la señal de reloj del 555, para que cuando llegue a nueve, haya un 0 a la salida y se detenga el contador, pero al querer simular esto último en Proteus me da un error:
> 
> "Real Time Simulation failed to start"


Ese problema se debe a un error clásico en proteus con el CI 555 desde versiones anteriores.
Para solucionarlo, coloca una resistencia en la salida, (Pin 3) digamos de unos 100 Ω
Esa resistencia será tu salida de pulsos.

Nota:
Los pulsadores conectados hacia VCC provocarán una contención lógica en U6:A y U7.
Si usas pulsadores, recuerda que las entradas no deben quedar al aire, se deben colocar resistencias pull up/down.
Algunos circuitos TTL las tienen internas, eso se puede saber en la hoja de datos o por medio de una punta lógica.


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Nota:
> Los pulsadores conectados hacia VCC provocarán una contención lógica en U6:A y U7.
> Si usas pulsadores, recuerda que las entradas no deben quedar al aire, se deben colocar resistencias pull up/down.
> Algunos circuitos TTL las tienen internas, eso se puede saber en la hoja de datos o por medio de una punta lógica.



Muchas gracias.
Pero no comprendo eso de entradas al aire, ¿a cuáles te refieres?.


----------



## D@rkbytes

aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> Pero no comprendo eso de entradas al aire. ¿A cuáles te refieres?


A ninguna específica en tu esquema, es solo un comentario para cuando se usan pulsadores.
Pero sí ten en cuenta que no debes dirigir las salidas hacia ningún potencial.


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> A ninguna específica en tu esquema, es solo un comentario para cuando se usan pulsadores.
> Pero sí ten en cuenta que no debes dirigir las salidas hacia ningún potencial.



Tal como tengo los pulsadores están bien? Dice Logic Contention detected.
Lo siento, no sé mucho: (


----------



## D@rkbytes

No, por eso te mencioné que no debes colocar las salidas hacia ningún potencial.
Una contención lógica en electrónica digital, es cuando existen salidas conectadas en la misma línea.
Ya que durante el funcionamiento, cualquiera de ellas podrá cambiar de estado, colisionando con las demás.
Eso también pasa cuando alguna salida está conectada hacia VCC o VSS.
Existen otros motivos, pero se da más el caso con los microcontroladores y el control de dispositivos.
Ya que en estos, los puertos se pueden comportar como entradas o salidas.

En tu esquema tienes conectados los pulsadores de VCC hacia la salida de U6:A y U7 en Q3
O sea que prácticamente habrá un corto circuito cuando alguna de esas salidas se encuentre en estado bajo. (Estado lógico 0)


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> En tu esquema tienes conectados los pulsadores de VCC hacia la salida de U6:A y U7 en Q3
> O sea que prácticamente habrá un corto circuito cuando alguna de esas salidas se encuentre en estado bajo. (Estado lógico 0)



 Entonces cómo hago para configurar la hora correctamente? Es que así veo el diagrama por todas partes, tiene el push buttom a VCC.


----------



## D@rkbytes

aldooramoss00 dijo:


> ¿Entonces cómo hago para configurar la hora correctamente?


Mira el diseño del *post #6* 


aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Es que así veo el diagrama por todas partes, tiene el push button a VCC.


Sí, pero de VCC o VSS hacia entradas, no hacia salidas y tampoco mezcladas, como en tu esquema.


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Mira el diseño del *post #6*
> 
> Sí, pero de VCC o VSS hacia entradas, no hacia salidas y tampoco mezcladas, como en tu esquema.



Okey, comprendo, pero tiene un switch, tendría que presionar ambos  switch para ajustar horas y minutos?  Sería cambiar de posición los  switch para poder ajustar la hora, y mientras estén uniendo la entrada  del 7490 con la salida de la compuerta AND quedarían inactivos los push  buttom, o me equivoco?

Hice esto, ¿Crees que funcione en lo práctico?

Me atoré en lo del reset, no sé cómo añadirlo.


----------



## D@rkbytes

aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Okey, comprendo, pero tiene un switch.
> ¿Tendría que presionar ambos  switch para ajustar horas y minutos?


Eso depende de cómo realices el circuito y eso únicamente tú lo podrás saber.


aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Sería cambiar de posición los  switch para poder ajustar la hora, y mientras estén uniendo la entrada  del 7490 con la salida de la compuerta AND quedarían inactivos los push  button.¿O me equivoco?


Mientras no lleves salidas hacia VCC o VSS, no tendrás problemas.



aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Hice esto. ¿Crees que funcione en lo práctico?
> Me atoré en lo del reset, no sé cómo añadirlo.


Estás dejando la entrada de reloj de U2 (CKA) en estado flotante. (Al aire)
Te mencioné que si usas pulsadores, compruebes si el CI tiene resistencias pull up/down internas.
Si no las tiene, debes colocarlas externamente.

Para detener/iniciar el conteo, es mejor que lo hagas usando el reset del 555
Puedes implementar un switch electrónico con un Flip Flop JK o D y un pulsador.
Y para el reset, mira por aquí: *Reset y pause con un contador 74LS90*


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Estás dejando la entrada de reloj de U2 (CKA) en estado flotante. (Al aire)
> Te mencioné que si usas pulsadores, compruebes si el CI tiene resistencias pull up/down internas.
> Si no las tiene, debes colocarlas externamente.
> [/B][/COLOR][/URL]



Así funcionaría bien? o cómo? (puse una resistencia en CKA)


----------



## D@rkbytes

Es mejor así: 
Pero de la forma en que estás haciendo el contador, no se detendrá a los 90 minutos.
Necesitas comprobar cuando cada contador se encuentre en la cifra requerida. (5-4-0-0)
90 * 60 = 5400 segundos.


----------



## aldooramoss00

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es mejor así: Ver el archivo adjunto 162901
> Pero de la forma en que estás haciendo el contador, no se detendrá a los 90 minutos.
> Necesitas comprobar cuando cada contador se encuentre en la cifra requerida. (5-4-0-0)
> 90 * 60 = 5400 segundos.



5400? Según yo cuando llegue a 9 el último contador, habrá un 0 a la salida de la NAND, que con la señal del clock, a la salida de la AND habrá un 0, interrumpiendo los pulsos.

Por cierto, puedes adjuntar la imagen completa? No alcanzo a ver cómo pusiste el reset.
Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

aldooramoss00 dijo:


> 5400? Según yo cuando llegue a 9 el último contador, habrá un 0 a la salida de la NAND, que con la señal del clock, a la salida de la AND habrá un 0, interrumpiendo los pulsos.


Porque según veo, estás contando segundos.
Y un reloj que muestre 90 minutos, debe incrementar un contador tras otro cada 60 segundos.



aldooramoss00 dijo:


> Por cierto. ¿Puedes adjuntar la imagen completa?
> No alcanzo a ver cómo pusiste el reset.
> Gracias.


Está completa, pero debes hacer click sobre la imagen.


----------



## aldooramoss00

Si, creo que el circuito que te envié está incompleto, el segundo contador está puesto para resetearse a 6 segundos, el tercero a 9 segundos y el cuarto a 9, y el arreglo de la compuerta NAND en el último contador, para que cuando haya un 9 (osea un 1 y un 8 en BCD), haya a la salida de la NAND un 0, que este cero y la señal del clock a otra compuerta AND, habrá un cero a la salida, deteniendo la llegada de pulsos a CKA del primer contador.

Por cierto, se me ocurrió que el reset podría simplemente ser un push buttom a la entrada de alimentación, pero normalmente cerrado, para que al pulsarlo se apague y encienda... volvería a su cuenta a 0, o me equivoco?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Ve las cosas de una forma lógica. Si quieres contar 90 minutos, debes contar 5400 segundos.
Pero tienes que definir cómo es que quieres mostrarlo.
Podría ser con horas, minutos y segundos, o simplemente los minutos con un segundero.
Y dependiendo la forma, es como se debe realizar el conteo.

Cortar la alimentación obviamente lleva la cuenta a cero, pero dependiendo en donde se corte.
Si se corta antes del capacitor de filtro, habrá que esperar hasta que este se descargue.
Nunca he visto un diseño que lo haga de esa forma y yo tampoco lo haría.


----------



## lolalavaca

Buenas, alguien sabe por que se utiliza la frecuencia de 60Hz?


----------



## J2C

lolalavaca dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe por que se utiliza la frecuencia de 60Hz?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273911



Porque es usado en un país donde la energía eléctrica se distribuye en 60 Hz.

Y hay otros países donde se distribuye en 50 Hz.


Se soluciona fácilmente adecuando la primera etapa de "División por 60" a la que se utilice en tu país.




Salu2.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes

lolalavaca dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe por que se utiliza la frecuencia de 60Hz?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273911


!Porque es un "clock" de relativa precisión de tienpo , NO costa nada , y ese ya es inerente de la Red Electrica  !


----------



## DOSMETROS

En la actualidad , los relojes  con base de tiempo de la red . . .  adelantan . . .  mejor hacerle un oscilador a cristal


----------



## ricbevi

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En la actualidad , los relojes  con base de tiempo de la red . . .  adelantan . . .  mejor hacerle un oscilador a cristal


Eso es acá que hay una inflación "galopante" 

Me parece haber notado que tal relaciona es dependiente de la carga del sistema...en días de mucho calor, la diferencia es a menos en vez de adelantar atrasan y cuando hay carga estándar, adelantan.

En teoría deben mantenerse dentro de ciertos márgenes muy precisos en cuanto a la frecuencia pero algo altera a los relojes en base a esa "base de tiempo" otrora precisa y estable.

Cuando construí mi primer frecuencímetro digital use un IC de 8 pines que en base a un cristal de cuarzo, sacaba 60Hz(o 50Hz dependiendo del modelo del IC) a su salida para reemplazar dicha base de tiempo. Como fue hace mas de 40años es hasta donde recuerdo pero voy a ver en mis "papers" a ver si lo tengo anotado.

PD:Lo encontré, era el MM5369


----------



## Fogonazo

ricbevi dijo:


> Eso es acá que hay una inflación "galopante"
> 
> *Me parece haber notado que tal relaciona es dependiente de la carga del sistema...en días de mucho calor, la diferencia es a menos en vez de adelantar atrasan y cuando hay carga estándar, adelantan.*
> 
> En teoría deben mantenerse dentro de ciertos márgenes muy precisos en cuanto a la frecuencia pero algo altera a los relojes en base a esa "base de tiempo" otrora precisa y estable.
> 
> Cuando construí mi primer frecuencímetro digital use un IC de 8 pines que en base a un cristal de cuarzo, sacaba 60Hz(o 50Hz dependiendo del modelo del IC) a su salida para reemplazar dicha base de tiempo. Como fue hace mas de 40años es hasta donde recuerdo pero voy a ver en mis "papers" a ver si lo tengo anotado.
> 
> PD:Lo encontré, era el MM5369


Eso es correcto.
Al bajar la frecuencia, aún en una fracción de Hz, la potencia entregada por el sistema de generación/distribución, también baja esto ayuda a cubrir mejor el exceso de consumo.
Como existen sistemas que dependen de la frecuencia de la red, esta disminución, se recupera durante las horas de menor consumo.
Al final del día existió un período de tiempo de "Baja Frecuencia" y otro de "Alta Frecuencia", siempre respecto a la frecuencia de línea de distribución.


----------



## unmonje

lolalavaca dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe por que se utiliza la frecuencia de 60Hz?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273911


Tenian que usar alguna frecuencia de reloj que tuviera una estabilidad mínima aceptable y esa estaba a mano y la tenia. Entonces tuvieron que hacer un divisor por 60 para obtener la base necesaria.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> En la actualidad , los relojes  con base de tiempo de la red . . .  adelantan . . .  mejor hacerle un oscilador a cristal


Ya que estamos, sería bueno explicar porque adelantan


----------



## DOSMETROS

unmonje dijo:


> Ya que estamos, sería bueno explicar porque adelantan



Las empresas no le dan mas  a la frecuencia cómo base de tiempo de relojes , es todo , y además les rinde que sea levemente mas alta (ya que ocurre lo mismo en todo el mundo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Valores máximos y mínimos de tensión (baja tensión)
					

Nos consulta nuestro colega colega, Adrian




					www.google.com
				



Esto me confirma que la precisión de los 50Hz es "amplia" y que los hdrmp cambiaron de 220V a 230V...por eso tengo tensión alta en casa y en el amplificador que estoy armando.


----------



## J2C

.

Ante todo me disculpo que llegue tarde buscando más información.



DOSMETROS dijo:
En la actualidad , los relojes con base de tiempo de la red . . . adelantan . . . mejor hacerle un oscilador a cristal 


Ricvebi dijo:
......
Me parece haber notado que tal relaciona es dependiente de la carga del sistema...en días de mucho calor, la diferencia es a menos en vez de adelantar atrasan y cuando hay carga estándar, adelantan.
......



unmonje dijo:
Ya que estamos, sería bueno explicar porque adelantan



Fogonazo dijo:
Eso es correcto.
Al bajar la frecuencia, aún en una fracción de Hz, la potencia entregada por el sistema de generación/distribución, también baja esto ayuda a cubrir mejor el exceso de consumo.
Como existen sistemas que dependen de la frecuencia de la red, esta disminución, se recupera durante las horas de menor consumo.
Al final del día existió un período de tiempo de "Baja Frecuencia" y otro de "Alta Frecuencia", siempre respecto a la frecuencia de línea de distribución.




La estabilidad de la frecuencia de red es buena, no es lo mismo que un oscilador a cristal ó TCXO pero es buena. Según norma es ±1% (±0,5 Hz)

Como dice S.S. una disminución de 50 a 49.5 Hz provoca un atraso de 30 seg en el transcurso de una hora que se recupera dentro de las 24 hs en el periodo de bajo consumo, sin embargo creo que el adelantamiento está provocado por otros motivos.

Ahora porque generalmente adelantan dichos relojes que se basan en la frecuencia de red, básicamente por dos motivos aunque puede haber más:

La forma de onda de la señal de energía eléctrica domiciliaria tiene:

a) Distorsión de la señal senoidal debido a la falta de corrección del factor de potencia en muchos consumos principalmente domiciliarios e industriales. Y ...

b) Ruidos que se montan sobre la señal senoidal debido a la proliferación de fuentes de conmutación (SMPS) a partir de principios de los años 80's. A 

decir verdad los fabricantes de equipos con ese tipo de fuentes recién comenzaron a ser obligados a agregar las etapas *PFC* (Power Factor Correction) en esos equipos (en su mayoría televisores Plasma/Lcd/Led)


Personalmente pienso que estos dos motivos son los que provocan los mayores errores debido a errores/controles que se cometen en la etapa de diseño y pruebas iniciales antes de proceder a industrializar dichos productos.


En lo personal pienso que la carga del sistema no afecta tanto a la frecuencia analizando periodos de 24 hs, si afecta a la estabilidad de la tensión distribuida. Pero las variaciones de tensión no debería ser por los consumos industriales, sino más bien a la desconexión y/o reconexión de las máquinas generadoras.
Para los argentinos (estoy incluido) en *esta pagina* (hacer click) podemos ver la demanda, generación y programación de la inserción/extracción de maquinas en el *Sistema Interconectado Nacional* como así las *Importaciones/Exportaciones* que ocurren en "*tiempo real*" (actualizado cada 5'/10').


El tema da para sacarle mucho más 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, algo conozco por haber tenido que trabajar en dos de las grandes subestaciones de 500KV en el acceso de Bs As.

También sobre los equipos de comunicaciones y/o teleprotecciones selectivas que utilizan entre dichas subestaciones que nos permite comprender mejor el gran apagón que tuvimos en Argentina que afectó en menor grado a Uruguay, Chile y Brasil.

Explicar respecto a la estabilidad de la red de energía eléctrica es algo complejo y extenso dado que entran los Sistemas Interconectados de 3/4 paises de Sudamerica que comparten represas generadoras. 
Dejo un poco de información en los tres archivos *.pdf adjuntos y si gustan lo conversamos generando un thread al respecto.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


.


----------

